# [OFF] Antenne wifi

## jerep6

Salut,

Je souhaite faire / acheter une antenne wifi pour capter le wifi de la Fac.

Je dispose d'une clé usb wifi que je peux raccorder à une antenne. J'ai trouvé une antenne à priori très intéressante.

Est-il possible de la placer dans mon appart (donc à l'intérieur) et de la relier à ma carte wifi avec le cable qui va bien ou bien cette antenne n'est-elle faite que pour l'émission ?

Merci.

----------

## Xytovl

Physiquement une antenne marche aussi bien en émission qu'en réception (si mes souvenirs sont bons c'est parce que dans les équations de l'électromagnétisme on peut remplacer t par -t, donc le sens de propagation). Si on ajoute un étage d'amplification (donc une alimentation aussi) on peut perdre ce caractère symétrique.

L'antenne que tu indiques n'est pas un peu surdimensionnée ? Une simple antenne "ricoré" permet d'avoir des bons résultats déjà, le plus dur est de trouver les connecteurs adaptés, la fabrication est très simple.

----------

## jerep6

Une antenne ricoré apporte un gain de 6 à 8 db. Or la carte wifi que je possède a déjà une antenne de 5db. Donc l'antenne ricoré n'est pas vraiment utile.

Et vu le prix de l'antenne que j'indique dans le premier post (30€), pourquoi se priver ? D'ailleurs pourquoi cette antenne est elle aussi peut chère pour le gain qu'elle apporte (19db) comparée aux autres antennes ?

Edit : Wikipedia dit que "le gain l'antenne ricoré approche les 11 dBi / 9 dBd".Last edited by jerep6 on Tue May 25, 2010 5:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

Alors la attention, en wifi il y a des normes à respecter ! Selon les autorités, en France, la puissance d'émission ne doit pas dépasser les 100mW. Avec une clé wifi de 15db + antenne de 19db, tu dépasses la norme : http://www.toulouse-sans-fil.net/wiki/TheorieOndes#Calcul_de_la_PIRE

De plus il faut savoir que plus ton antenne a de dBs, plus elle est directionnelle. J'ai une yagi de 19 dBs (que j'utilise uniquement à titre expérimental) et je peux t'assurer que c'est pas évident de bien se positionner.

T'es à quelle distance de l'AP ?

----------

## Poussin

8 db, par rapport à 5 db, c'est quand même pas si mal. C'est 2 fois mieux! (pour info, tu doubles chaque fois que tu ajoutes 3db)

----------

## jerep6

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alors la attention, en wifi il y a des normes à respecter ! Selon les autorités, en France, la puissance d'émission ne doit pas dépasser les 100mW

 Est-ce qu'avec l'antenne est ma carte je dépasse les 100mW ? Si oui est-ce grave ?

Sinon, je ne sais pas trop à quelle distance je suis de l'AP car je ne sais pas de quel bâtiment de la Fac je capte le Wifi. Je dirai, au plus proche 100m. Je capte actuellement le wifi avec la carte de mon PC portable, mais c'est vraiment galère pour se connecter. Avec la clé usb, je capte mieux, mais ça marche moyen pour se connecter (problème de driver à priori), il faut que je regarde ça sous une autre distrib ou sous windows.

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> 8 db, par rapport à 5 db, c'est quand même pas si mal. C'est 2 fois mieux! (pour info, tu doubles chaque fois que tu ajoutes 3db)

 8db quand l'antenne est bien réalisée, mais si tu foires un peu les distances de perçage, de soudage et les mesures je ne suis pas sur que tu arrives à 8db.

Edit :  Wikipedia dit "Le gain de l'antenne ricoré approche les 11 dBi / 9 dBd"

Je vais reconsidérer l'antenne ricoré.

L'antenne est viable sinon ? Pourquoi est-elle aussi peu chère ?

----------

## kernelsensei

Avec une carte 15db + antenne 19 dbi ça te fait 32db (me semble qu'il faut enlever 2dbs car dbi != db), soit 1,5W. Admettons qu'il y ait des pertes et que tu te retrouves à 1W, t'es encore 10x au dessus de la limite.

Tu dis que tu captes péniblement le réseau avec une antenne omnidirectionnelle 5dbi, je pense qu'avec une antenne panneau (directionnelle) de 8dbi tu pourrais accrocher le réseau sans trop de problèmes. J'ai cette antenne, elle est pas mal et je constate un vrai gain par rapport à ma 5dbi. Avec cette antenne tu auras une PIRE d'un peu moins de 200mW, ce qui est déjà plus raisonnable  :Wink: 

----------

## jerep6

Ok, je prend note.

Pour le moment je vais faire une antenne ricoré car si comme le dit wikipedia les gains sont proches de 10db ça me plaît... En plus, ce topic me conforte dans l'idée de faire ma propre antenne car les gains annoncés des antennes ne sont pas vrais.

----------

## Fenril

Quelqu'un a testé les montages quad ? http://brest-wireless.net/wiki/materiel/biquad

----------

## jerep6

L'antenne ricoré est réalisée.

Sous windows 7 je capte une multitude de réseaux. Tout est normal donc.

Sous linux (ubuntu 10.04 avec le kernel 2.6.32 et 2.6.34), je ne capte que mon réseau wifi. Desfois (1 fois sur 15) je capte un autre réseau.

J'ai l'impression que les pilotes linux (rtl8187) sont un peu moisis. C'est connu cette différence ou ça n'arrive qu'à moi ?

----------

## kernelsensei

J'ai une carte wifi à base de rtl8187, elle fonctionne nickel. Après il faut peut être jouer avec des paramètres wifi mais je ne saurais t'en dire plus.

----------

## jerep6

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> J'ai une carte wifi à base de rtl8187, elle fonctionne nickel...

 Tu as essayé sous windows pour voir la différence ?

----------

## kernelsensei

Mon cousin a la même carte wifi et l'utilise sous windows et je n'ai pas vu de différence.

----------

